# Pasar archivo con codigo HEX y convertirlo a ASM



## pepechip (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola
Tal y como dice el titulo, quisiera pasar un archivo HEX a ASM.

Resulta que el mismo ICpro tiene una pestaña en donde se puede ver el archivo en ASM, pero solo permite verlo, y no me permite realizar un Copy-Paste, y la verdad no me resulta grato pasar todo el codigo a mano.

Me interesaria que dicho programa funcionara en Wxp.

Un saludo


----------



## kankh (Jul 4, 2009)

PICDisasm convierte un archivo Hex a archivo ASM y es gratuito.
puedes bajarlo de aqui http://www.hagi-online.org/picmicro/picdisasm_en.html


----------



## pepechip (Jul 4, 2009)

Gracias kankh
Acabo de descargar el programa que me has recomendado y funciona perfectamente.
Eternamente agradecido.
Un saludo


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ayuda porfavor, alguien sabe como usar este programa.
Gracias!


----------



## menadavid (Abr 22, 2012)

ho si que sirve este "PICDisasm"


----------



## Montero (Jun 23, 2012)

Gracias Buen Aporte men =)


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 23, 2012)

Tambien sirve para pasarlo a C en ves de ASM???


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2012)

No, para eso no vale, de hecho solo cambia los valores hex a nemotécnicos, se pierden todos los nombres de etiquetas, comentarios etc, ose que o es una cosa muy sencilla o no te servirá de mucho.


----------



## dennisreina (Jul 2, 2012)

COMO PUEDO HACER para obtener el codigo en asm o c de un microcontrolador atmega a partir del .HEX


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola dennisreina

Si tienes el archivo .HEX lo puedes pasar a .ASM con el programa que se menciona en el mensaje #2.
Se requiere bajarlo del enlace que aparece en ese mensaje a tu PC y descomprimirlo.
Selecciona el más reciente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2012)

Pero claro, siempre hace falta un desensamblador específico del micro que uses.


----------



## EdisonWalter (May 15, 2013)

El programa del link funciona a la perfeccion, e inclusive se puede escoger el tipo de pic al que se desea pasar el archivo .hex a .asm, lo que no realiza el picsimulator


----------



## Finskey (Jun 11, 2013)

Buenos dias he bajado el programa , inserte un archivo .hex y me salen los siguientes errores: 
Line 193: End of File, Line is not correct!
Line 194: End of File, Line is not correct! 

Mis lineas correspondientes son: 

193 ;PIC16F628A
194 ;CRC=CEA8 CREATED="06-Mar-12 19:37"
Alguna sugerencia? solo me deja verlo en hexdump que es un lenguaje que nunca vi pero  la D de debug no me aparece para seleccionarla, Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2013)

borra esas 2 lineas con un editor de texto


----------



## Finskey (Jun 11, 2013)

Exactacmente ese era el error muchisimas gracias ahora tengo el archivo asm , pero por lo que  tengo entendido ya no tendre los textos en el lcd los cuales tenia en el hex no es cierto? y otra preguntita si paso el asm a c  podre editar las etiquetas y colocar los textos que yo quiera? MUCHAS GRACIAS CHICO3001


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 12, 2013)

al tener el ASM o el C ya puedes añadir las etiquetas de nuevo... previo analisis de ingenieria inversa del programa

No se por que tenias esos textos en el HEX... pero definitivamente NO SON parte de la estructura de un archivo hex, y por eso te marcaba error el programador... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_HEX


----------



## JuanraA (Oct 21, 2022)

Saben si ese programa acepta codigos .HEX de microcontrolador ATmega16A?
Me ayudarian muchisimo porque me urge reparar un codigo de un aparato que tengo programado en ese archivo, pero desafortunadamente perdí el archivo asm


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2022)

JuanraA dijo:


> Saben si ese programa acepta codigos .HEX de microcontrolador ATmega16A?
> Me ayudarian muchisimo porque me urge reparar un codigo de un aparato que tengo programado en ese archivo, pero desafortunadamente perdí el archivo asm


Los Convertidores de .HEX a cualquier otro código ó lenguaje , solo haran lo que fue previemente programado, puro y duro. Estos módulos, no tienen IA que les permitan razonar un resultado  y solo van a hacer un buen trabajo, para la plataforma y VERSION , para la  que fueron programados. 
Ademas, no recuperan  las etiquetas , ni las declaraciones y aclaraciones de texto delprogramador fuente, porque el *.HEX es practicamente el código de máquina ejecutable.
Es decir que al microprocesador,  no le importa si lo que procesa son monedas , ovejas ó sueños.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2022)

JuanraA dijo:


> Saben si ese programa acepta codigos .HEX de microcontrolador ATmega16A?
> Me ayudarian muchisimo porque me urge reparar un codigo de un aparato que tengo programado en ese archivo, pero desafortunadamente perdí el archivo asm


Si es urgente ni lo intentes, este es el camino de la no urgencia y del resultado indeterminado.
Es más una curiosidad que una herramienta. Por ejemplo a mí me resultó curioso desensamblar el código generado por SDCC para ver cómo es un compilador por dentro, aprendí mucho pero de ahí a "arreglar" un código es como un charco y un océano, los dos tienen agua pero poco más en común.
Como lo escribiste tu, te va a costar infinitamente menos reescribir de nuevo el código y de paso arreglas cositas porque seguro que ahora programas mejor que antes, eso nos pasa a todos; vamos aprendiendo con wl tiempo y la experiencia.
Para la proxima ocasión, no pierdas el código.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 22, 2022)

A veces es mejor volverlo hacer que ensamblar nuevamente.

Apoco el IDE de AVR studio no permite desensamblar?


----------

